# Singer Magic Press in compared to a commerical press



## Hustle101Clothin (Jun 12, 2006)

Hey guys... 

I've been using a singer magic press which is made for ironing clothes and stuff for like 2 years for my shirts. They come out really nice... my customers seem to like them but do you guys think there is a reason for me to buy a more expensive press? How would the shirt come out different??


----------



## jdr8271 (Jun 16, 2005)

What does this thing look like? Could you post a picture?

Having a heat press would most likely be better than what you are using, because of the pressure. The shirts would last longer probably.


----------



## Hustle101Clothin (Jun 12, 2006)

It is very similar to this one...

http://www.fleamarket.gr/lotimage17/SINGER PRESS.JPG


----------



## hammered (Apr 14, 2006)

Problem I see in using that for doning transfers is, it's not for doing transfers. Its basicly a steam press. Like an iron. There isnt the control over pressure or heat. And the planens dont cover evenily. I could be wrong.


----------



## imageman (May 16, 2006)

How hot does this get?Have you washed any t/shirts you printed without the design washing out? Iam just curious.


----------



## Hustle101Clothin (Jun 12, 2006)

I'm not really sure how hot it gets.. All I know is that its hot enough to burn the crap out of my hand lol (i know from lots of experience)... You can't control the heat by temperature... you can put the type of material like a regular iron... I've been putting it on max... My press doesn't use steam... its just a heat one...

I'm going to have to see if i can try a shirt on a commerical press and see what the difference really is.. because if u guys can get the same results from a 100-200 dollar press there isn't any reason that I know why you need to buy a 600 dollar one....

But i could be wrong


----------



## tcrowder (Apr 27, 2006)

Hustle101Clothin said:


> if u guys can get the same results from a 100-200 dollar press there isn't any reason that I know why you need to buy a 600 dollar one....
> 
> But i could be wrong


The reason we buy heat presses is... they were made for the job we are doing. If I were to go into the clothes ironing biz, I might but the Singer clothes press. 

The proper tool for the job should be your motto.

Extreme example here: Would you go buy an oven mitt to be the catcher on a ball team? Maybe use a kithen strainer to replace a proper face mask? If not, why skimp on the proper tool to press designs on shirts?


----------



## Hustle101Clothin (Jun 12, 2006)

I c... that is why i'm asking you guys before i go buy a real one if u guys think there is going to be a difference in quality. I guess I am going to have to suck it up and buy a professional one


----------



## xtina (May 9, 2006)

If it ain't broke, don't fix it! if you and your customers are content with the quality of your product, why change?


----------



## imageman (May 16, 2006)

Hey, If it's working good for you and your product comes out right,keep your money in your pocket for now.But only you know if it's doing the right job or not.You will eventually need a heat press though.Good luck


----------



## jdr8271 (Jun 16, 2005)

How much volume are you doing with this? I say if you are doing a low volume, stay with it. If you are doing tons of shirts, you might as well go ahead and by a heat press.


----------



## Hustle101Clothin (Jun 12, 2006)

Right now all I am doing is like 4-5 shirts a day. Nothing crazy. When I start getting crazy business I guess it'll be worth the investment for a real press.


----------

